# For ALL Window haters Here is a Cute Cute Video



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

This one even made ME laugh~!!  And I LOVE Windows.~ Although it will be years before I switch to VISTA~!

http://www.blimptv.net/mostpopularV1.html


----------



## 2007glory (Jul 27, 2007)

I nearly Pi***d my self! Thanks for the laugh!!!!


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Your welcome~! I thought that some that don't like Windows or as far as that goes ANYTHING from MS might enjoy it.


----------



## TonyE (Aug 1, 2007)

*This was very funny, but true!*


----------

